# 2016 1.4L - jerking rhythmically on and off at 1800-2000 RPM - turbo?



## Yogambience (Aug 8, 2019)

I ask because I bought one last week, and it runs great and I overall love it, except that I found that at low revs (1800-2000) on inclines it sometimes jerks repeatedly and in rhythm. I thought it was the transmission shifting at first, but now I know how shifts feel and I don't think it's that. I think it may be the turbo kicking on and off, confused about if it will be helpful or not. If it's not obvious, it's an automatic transmission. First encounter was on a 1500' rise on a highway, at normal interstate speeds. Learning that if I don't sit at 1800 to 2000 RPM, it doesn't happen.

Didn't feel it in the test drive, again because I think the inclines were more modest, as was my driving style.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Are you using 87 gas in it? That would be something quick and easy to rule out.

A lot of people have described what you have and using higher octane gas helped them. Hesitation under load, lack of power, etc.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This wouldn't be the turbo. The turbo engages/disengages at a relatively smooth rate so you don't get jerked by it. This does sound like the ECU pulling engine cylinder ignition timing (I thought the clutch in my brand new 2012 ECO MT) was slipping on the first tank of gas.). The solution for me was to switch to 91 octane. Give 89 a try first though as it's cheaper than 91.


----------



## Yogambience (Aug 8, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Are you using 87 gas in it? That would be something quick and easy to rule out.
> 
> A lot of people have described what you have and using higher octane gas helped them. Hesitation under load, lack of power, etc.


It's definitely 87. Now that I have heard from you and the responder below, this will be the first thing I change, and see if it helps. Thank you!


----------



## Yogambience (Aug 8, 2019)

obermd said:


> This wouldn't be the turbo. The turbo engages/disengages at a relatively smooth rate so you don't get jerked by it. This does sound like the ECU pulling engine cylinder ignition timing (I thought the clutch in my brand new 2012 ECO MT) was slipping on the first tank of gas.). The solution for me was to switch to 91 octane. Give 89 a try first though as it's cheaper than 91.


The poster above made the same suggestion. I'll be trying it. I appreciate the explanation of what might be happening. I never had a turbo engine, nor a car that would notably benefit from higher grade gas. Thank you!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yogambience said:


> It's definitely 87. Now that I have heard from you and the responder below, this will be the first thing I change, and see if it helps. Thank you!


Best of luck! Let us know how your test turns out.


----------



## Yogambience (Aug 8, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Best of luck! Let us know how your test turns out.


Thank you! It may take a while, as I'm only driving it to work, about 200 miles each week, and using the old car to get around town while I try to sell it. I will certainly let you know!


----------



## Yogambience (Aug 8, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Best of luck! Let us know how your test turns out.


Finally sold the old Civic and am driving the Cruze more. The 89 did not change anything. I'll try 91 next and take it from there. My father shared that smaller engines sometimes do have a problem choosing a gear. Now that I've gone over the mountains a few more times, I can say with more accuracy now that the range is a little wider, like 1800 to 2500. The journey continues, thanks for your support.


----------



## Yogambience (Aug 8, 2019)

obermd said:


> Keep us posted.


Well, it was a little easier than that. The spark plugs were gone. They were so rusted. I just could not believe it. So they are replaced and I climbed another mountain today and no misfires. It's still got some hesitation and hard shifts, but they are occasional. Not sure that this is 100% everything that needs to be done but it's a huge improvement. At least nothing is wrong with the transmission, which had just a little boil over. I checked the oil and it's fine. Put STP in the transmission and engine just in case they would help.

Fun fact: it gave me an error for the evaporative cooling system in the middle of one of its spasms a few days ago, so had the purge valve replaced as well.

Appreciating everyone's help!


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Not an expert, but... 

I wouldn't put STP in anything unless it was on its last legs and you wanted to take a 50/50 chance it would help reduce the blue smoke and get a few more miles out of it. That's about what it was good for back in the day.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Hmmmm. rhythmically jerking ... off ... ?*


Oh, sorry ...
Could it be the plugs?


----------



## Yogambience (Aug 8, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> *Hmmmm. rhythmically jerking ... off ... ?*
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry ...
> Could it be the plugs?


Was waiting for someone to go there. In both ways. Yes it was the plugs, somehow in 11 years with cars under $2500, I had never experienced misfires from old plugs. Now I finally did with a 3 year old car!


----------



## Yogambience (Aug 8, 2019)

17Hatch6MT said:


> Not an expert, but...
> 
> I wouldn't put STP in anything unless it was on its last legs and you wanted to take a 50/50 chance it would help reduce the blue smoke and get a few more miles out of it. That's about what it was good for back in the day.


Thank you for the suggestion. Not knowing what the issue was, and seeing a small bit of boil over by the transmission cap, I decided to just do whatever I could think of till I got to the issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Yogambience said:


> Was waiting for someone to go there. In both ways. Yes it was the plugs, somehow in 11 years with cars under $2500, I had never experienced misfires from old plugs. Now I finally did with a 3 year old car!


*Someone please tell me if the Gen II engines are the same - basically - or not.*

Without knowing, I'll say this - The Gen I's are for sure this....
Read the *Hesitation...GONE!* thread for plug suggestions, make sure they are gapped to .028, torqued to 18 ft - lbs, no anti-seize, ensure the boots have no rips/tears or holes in them, dab a little silicone grease on the outsides and a bit on the ceramic portion of the plugs.


----------



## Yogambience (Aug 8, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> *Someone please tell me if the Gen II engines are the same - basically - or not.*
> 
> Without knowing, I'll say this - The Gen I's are for sure this....
> Read the Hesitation Gone! thread for plug suggestions, make sure they are gapped to .028, torqued to 18 ft - lbs, no anti-seize, ensure the boots have no rips/tears or holes in them, dab a little silicone grease on the outsides and a bit on the ceramic portion of the plugs.


Got it. This is good info...will do. Thanks for the thread info. I think this post gained traction in the wrong area, I published in this first accidentally and didn't know how to delete it. But kind of glad it happened that way. Got no responses in 1st gen.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Yogambience said:


> Got it. This is good info...will do. Thanks for the thread info. I think this post gained traction in the wrong area, I published in this first accidentally and didn't know how to delete it. But kind of glad it happened that way. Got no responses in 1st gen.


Well actually, we all see the post regardless of where it was posted at first. It only makes a difference when someone manually searches for something. So we try to keep things in the right areas to make that easier as we have new folks all the time looking for what we consider old problems.

EDIT: I went back to the first post and am not sure if this is a Gen I or Gen II.


----------



## Yogambience (Aug 8, 2019)

This is a Gen 1. And I think this is the gen 2 area. And thanks for clarifying. I'm really happy to have this site as a resource.


----------

